# Covenant Theology From Adam to Christ



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 8, 2005)

> Reformed Baptist Academic Press
> 
> COVENANT THEOLOGY FROM ADAM TO Christ
> Nehemiah Cox and John Owen
> ...





This book will be a must need and read book. So order yours now. 


Richard Barcellos told me that it should be shipping around October 15th. 

This book will be a must need and read book. So order yours now. 

You can also order it straight from Richard Barcellos at a 50% discount. Just email him at [email protected]. $20.00 is the price, which is 50% off suggested retail.

Be Encouraged, Randy


[Edited on 10-9-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 12, 2005)

Rich Barcellos said it is ready to print and ship.


----------



## Philip A (Oct 13, 2005)

I got word tonight that my copies have shipped!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Philip A_
> I got word tonight that my copies have shipped!



Me Too!


----------



## Philip A (Oct 24, 2005)

I got a boxfull of _Covenant Theology from Adam to Christ_ on my doorstep this evening....


----------



## turmeric (Oct 24, 2005)

How much does it run?


----------



## Philip A (Oct 24, 2005)

I believe it is still available for $24 from Solid Ground, and you can also get it from Rich Barcellos.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 24, 2005)

Started it Sunday. Looks like Covenant Theology to me.


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Oct 24, 2005)

If it looks like a duck, ...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rich Barcellos_
> If it looks like a duck, ...



Must be a duck.....

If it looks like Covenant Theology.... it must be Covenant Theology. 

Aye?


----------

